
The future of the web. Contextual #do cards - shauntrennery
The current web is an explicit one. We are forced to hunt down the digital actions we need to complete using search, apps and endless website menus.<p>Tomorrow&#x27;s web will be an implicit one. The most relevant actions will magically appear as we go about our day.<p>One of the fundamental building blocks of this future is a repository of contextual actions. Imagine billions of invisible POSTIT notes that appear because of our context and what we need to do.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hashdo.com, an open source contextual card platform, is an attempt to provide this building block.
======
benjamsmith
I see serious potential when combining this with a platform/API like
[https://www.beaconsinspace.com/](https://www.beaconsinspace.com/).

They provide devs with access to existing beacon infrastructure and structured
contextual data.

~~~
shauntrennery
Oh wow. Very much so. Thank you for the link. I have reading to do.

------
thecolorblue
Interesting idea. Do you think these are similar to cards in Google Now? Could
this be used for notifications?

~~~
shauntrennery
#Do cards are similar to Google Now cards. The idea is to enable any small
business to expose a digital interface. i.e. a small collection of single-
function cards which can then be dispersed, surfaced and executed anywhere.

I definitely see them used in notifications. Another use case that really
excites me is Google's eddystone standard.

